
What Are Human and Humanity? I Met Humanoid AI Robot Nadine - takasumasakazu
https://medium.com/@tks/what-are-human-and-humanity-i-met-humanoid-ai-robot-nadine-8287f93b5949#.be2llrgkq
======
JoeAltmaier
Slim article. Doesn't address the title question.

My 2 cents: these AI robots with pretty faces are just an extension of the
1800's fortune-teller vending machines with the recorded voice and hand that
waves over a crystal ball, then dispenses a paper fortune. More moving parts
now; even some parts that remember previous interactions and change what it'll
say in the future. But no different in kind.

